# Variety is the spice of life: too many males, too little tim



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Not a frog story, but I think it is cool to think about it in terms of amphibians as well

http://drtom.12buzz.com/_landing/view.p ... cleid=7881


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty strange stuff. So much unknown still about so many animals...


----------

